# Trying to find an image source.



## cramson1245 (May 22, 2021)

On an old forum account of mine, I used to have this profile picture. I have since lost the picture and cannot find the source of it. Does anyone possibly have the original image or artist? I've tried looking around but I've had no luck thus far. Thank you.


----------



## cramson1245 (May 23, 2021)

help no longer needed


----------

